# I'm a newbeeee



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm new on here, lived in Spain 9 years ago but was having to commute weekly.....nightmare, now back for good ...I've set up a business and I'm glad to be back with the wife.......  and my son turned up a few weeks back......!!!!! (git) how many of us expats are on the spain site.....!!!!! I want to know if its worth adverting my wares to you guys.....x:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crooky said:


> Hi, I'm new on here, lived in Spain 9 years ago but was having to commute weekly.....nightmare, now back for good ...I've set up a business and I'm glad to be back with the wife.......  and my son turned up a few weeks back......!!!!! (git) how many of us expats are on the spain site.....!!!!! I want to know if its worth adverting my wares to you guys.....x:clap2:


:welcome:

there are tons of us regular posters - & tons & tons more lurkers!!

I take it you've had a look at our Premium Subscription terms? Premium Subscription | Expat Forum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We dont allow advertising on the forum, but welcome, its always nice to have new blood. My husband commuted for 4 years and found it a strain in the end so we have all returned back to the UK and hating it LOL

jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> We dont allow advertising on the forum, but welcome, its always nice to have new blood. My husband commuted for 4 years and found it a strain in the end so we have all returned back to the UK and hating it LOL
> 
> jo xxx


Really, I thought you had settled


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Really, I thought you had settled


The kids are settled, my husband is settled, but me???? I hate it here!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> The kids are settled, my husband is settled, but me???? I hate it here!
> 
> Jo xxx


Winter holiday in Las Islas Canarias will change a few minds!:focus:


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> We dont allow advertising on the forum, but welcome, its always nice to have new blood. My husband commuted for 4 years and found it a strain in the end so we have all returned back to the UK and hating it LOL
> 
> jo xxx


I thought I could advertise if I upgrade tp premium....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crooky said:


> I thought I could advertise if I upgrade tp premium....


You can in our classified section + you can use a logo on your profile, but the forums are more of an information, experience share, informal chat type place, So feel free to chat away lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> You can in our classified section + you can use a logo on your profile, but the forums are more of an information, experience share, informal chat type place, So feel free to chat away lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Are I see, where is the classified section....I dont seem to have a tab...!!!! x


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> You can in our classified section + you can use a logo on your profile, but the forums are more of an information, experience share, informal chat type place, So feel free to chat away lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Not sure if the last post was received .. could you point me in the direction for classifieds..thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crooky said:


> Not sure if the last post was received .. could you point me in the direction for classifieds..thanks




there's a link to the Classifieds on the right .............. if you decide you want to advertise you need to subscribe to Premium Membership you have to subscribe to Premium Membership


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

On the right of the page, you will see a large blue button with two yellow stars and the word PREMIUM between them.


----------

